# Westinghouse LVM-42w2 1080p LCD



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Anybody else here running one of these? It's one of the few monitors that does true 1920x1080 with 1:1 pixel mapping and comes loaded with 1080p inputs - 2 DVI, 2 component, 1 HDMI, and 1 VGA, as well as a standard composite and S Video input. Despite how it may be set up at BB stores, when calibrated, this 42" puts out one of the best pictures in regards to LCDs that I've seen. The service menu is easily accessed and adjusted for finer RGB claibration if need be. Hi def feeds and upscaled standard definition dvds (1080i over HDMI from a Panasonic DVD S77) look incredible, and standard def feeds look much better than what I was expecting, though VERY dependent on the quality of the feed. For example, Madden 2003 on Gamecube in widescreen over S-Video looks surprisingly great, while public access channel from basic cable looks craptacular. 

Only weakness that I have found so far (and this is common to all LCDs) is that the blacks still aren't as inky deep as CRTs. To my eye, it wins out in every other category though, and I've lived with a 52" and 46" Sony CRT. The color vibracy and level of detail is very impressive.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Good for you Steve! Having a HDMI connection that works is great! Not all negotiate correctly. Some of the new (much more $) LCD displays now have techniques that claim 6000:1 contrast -- but at a 2x price over what you paid or I paid for my Sceptre. Yes SD over the air/cable looks bad up close. Do you have a cable box that provides hi def QAM? Or have an over the air hi def ATSC tuner? If I were you my next purchase would be to get a Toshiba HD-A2 early next month and connect it using HDMI through your Yammie to the Westy for the very best high definition source now available. Batman Begins is coming up Oct 10th with 5.1 Dolby TrueHD lossless! :jump: 

Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

> Some of the new (much more $) LCD displays now have techniques that claim 6000:1 contrast -- but at a 2x price over what you paid or I paid for my Sceptre.


The Samsungs and Sony's don't do true 1:1 pixel mapping, they have like 3% overscan. They don't have nearly as many high bandwidth inputs either. The newer ones do control the backlighting bleedthrough a bit better than Westinghouse though, so the blacks are a little better. I bought mine at $1800, and at the moment, after four price matches, a Labor Day sale coupon, and what I think was cashier error :dontknow:, my total is <$1300. It's the monitor that keeps on giving :bigsmile:

I gotta hold out on the HD DVD and Blueray thing though, still too early in my opinion. Many upconverted standard def dvds actually look better than my Charter cable HD feeds from a Motorolla HD receiver.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> Batman Begins is coming up Oct 10th with 5.1 Dolby TrueHD lossless! :jump:
> 
> Bob


I can't wait! I'll be all over it like an ill fitting suit. But unfortunately it's not going to be playing in any HD-a2 in a 1920x1080 sceen - I wish. But, it'll play back in a nice 720P set with Xbox360's HD DVD player as soon as I can get my hands on it ... doing the budget method since I already own the 360


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve, I'm glad you like it. I'm currently torn between the LVM-37w3 and the 37" 1080P Sceptre to go on the bedroom wall. I'm leaning toward the Westy because of all the inputs and the rear panel layout. I do like that all black Sceptre look, though. I'd like to get some feedback from bobgpsr on his Sceptre if possible.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Eddie Horton said:


> I'd like to get some feedback from bobgpsr on his Sceptre if possible.


To be honest, if I were buying right now I'd take a long hard look at a 1080p Sharp or Toshiba LCD right now. Overall better engineering and quality than the Sceptre, IMHO. You will have to spend a bit more though, but why cheap out since other choices are finally available.

Bob


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, Bob.


----------

